
Escaping the SPA rabbit hole with modern Rails - okket
https://medium.com/@jmanrubia/escaping-the-spa-rabbit-hole-with-turbolinks-903f942bf52c
======
simplecomplex
You forgot more crap that SPA introduces: Crazy build pipelines with webpack,
chunked JS bundles with asynchronous module loading, and the huge mess that is
error reporting from the browser.

